# Sedating Senior Dogs



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Barkley had sedation yesterday afternoon around 3 p.m. for less than 30 minutes so they could take radiographs of his nasal cavity due to new nosebleeding episodes. I picked him up at 6 and he was a walking zombie. I got him home, and he slept most of the night with minimal bleeding. This morning he is just as dazed and confused and has no appetite. I was able to get about 1/4 can of ID into him in order to give him his medications. He's back sleeping but I'm a little concerned that he's still so woozy from the sedation still. 

Do any of you have any hints for helping stimulate Barkley back to his normal happy and alert self? I've tried food, a walk outside to do business and he's still acting out of it. He was more alert after his splenectomy and he was under for 4.5 hours then.

Nothing abnormal was seen in his nose other than slight inflammation and clotting, but they were only able to partially cauterize it. The radiograph was emailed to the radiologist and we'll hear back from her today. If the bleeding continues we'll need to take him to the specialty center for a full scope and biopsy, meaning more sedation.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i would ask the vet or vet tech what was used. they might have used a different anesthesia for this procedure. sometimes vets or their anesthesiologist use a heavy hand with it, just to keep the subject immobile. Keep a diary of what happens with different meds and anathes. then you are more knowledgeable for the future

beth, moose and angel


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Did they just give him something IM/IV to sedate? Usually the animals are back to themselves within the day. We stimulate them by rubbing bellies, feet, etc. If they've had inhalent anesthesia, we would 'pound' their chest to help expel the gas out of the lungs. 

I'm hoping Barkley has a good diagnosis from the radiologist- hugs for Barkley!

ETA: Don't hesitate to tell the vet next time that he had a little trouble getting back to normal after the sedation. They might try another mix of drugs for him that might work better. There are many combos.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, he's just a little slower I guess. I let him sleep another 2 hours (Toby decided to watch him sleep too) and when I woke him up I had the remaining 3/4 can ID. He attacked the food, so much I had to remind him to watch his nose against the bowl. I got him out to go do business, then he came back inside and let out what I can only describe as a belch. He is resting again now, but at least he knows who I am and his appetite is back. If we can stop the bleeds we can avoid further sedation, so that's what we'll plan on doing. We are keeping it low key and quiet in the house today so he can rest and heal. 

My best guess is they gave him gas instead of IV since his arms are all messed up from the chemo IVs. I'll be sure to rub his belly to help him expel remaining gas. I bet that's why he didn't want to eat earlier! 

Thanks!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry the sedation kept him so out of it for so long, like your not stressed enough, right? Hope there is no more bleeding, maybe they cauterized enough of it to work. :crossfing Also hope you get good news from the radiologist.:crossfing


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope the radiographs come back fine. My Sam was sedated for a procedure when he was 11 and it knocked him for a loop. It took him a day or so to get his bearings back and then he developed diarrhea that lasted off and on for a few months. I always attributed the diarrhea to his being upset by having been left at the Vet and waking up not knowing where he was. It was the only time he'd been away from me or home for any real length of time. Normally, he had a very strong digestive track. He very rarely had an upset or loose stools, even when switching foods.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barkley*

Barkley's Mom;

I would ask them what type of sedation they gave Barkley and if they do have to do it again, can they give him something else. Sounds like he is doing fine though if he ate and went out.

My best guess though is that dogs are like people. Some people have more problems after sedation that others. My Husband always has a sore throat for a week after the tube is put down his throat during general anesthesia-I, on the other hand, have never had a problem with it.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Barkley's Mom;
> 
> I would ask them what type of sedation they gave Barkley and if they do have to do it again, can they give him something else. Sounds like he is doing fine though if he ate and went out.
> 
> My best guess though is that dogs are like people. Some people have more problems after sedation that others. My Husband always has a sore throat for a week after the tube is put down his throat during general anesthesia-I, on the other hand, have never had a problem with it.


I will ask, but hopefully we can keep him from sedation again (if the cautery holds!). So far so good :crossfing. I fed him his kibble just a few minutes ago in preparation for his antibiotic. He ate it with gusto, but had a couple of hacks, as if it wasn't going down the tubes just right. He's probably sore from the tube down his throat. For dinner I'm going to feed him canned food to avoid any more distress. I am amazed at just how hungry he is now, then I remember he's on Temeril-P (3 pills a.m., 3 pills p.m.). 

Golden Camper, you are so right--the stress over this really was incredible. Every little movement he made in the night woke me up with a little anxiety. I guess it goes with the territory of loving these innocent creatures.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

if he's ok to go for some short walks, it will help a lot with the gas... and it's nicer to get that out of him outside too! 

Glad he's back on his feet. 

Lana


----------

